# ADD dx code



## jreilly12 (Jun 22, 2016)

I would like to know what code others are using for ADD? My office has been using F90.9 (attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder, unsp type) or F90.0 (attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder, prominently inactive type). Now we are getting rid of almost all unsp codes to prepare for October when ins stops paying those claims and I am just now realizing that all the F90- codes are actually ADHD not ADD at all. So I look up in the index, attention deficit disorder or syndrome and it says F98.8. Go to F98.8 in my book and its "other specified behavioral and emotional disorders with onset usually occurring in childhood and adolescence" with examples of thumb-sucking, nose-picking, nail-biting, excessive masturbation.


----------



## ckeeney (Jun 22, 2016)

ADD has been discontinued as a diagnosis in DSM-5 for behavioral health. I would consult with the providers who continue to use ADD whether or not ADHD with specifier would be more appropriate.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2016)

There is an R45 code code for attention and concentration deficit


----------



## jreilly12 (Jun 23, 2016)

So if I speak with the provider and they confirm plain ADD with no hyperactivity would I use F98.8? I'm a fairly new coder, I had no idea they discontinued the ADD code.


----------



## SeanFleming0373 (Jun 24, 2016)

According to the index, Attention Deficit Disorder or Syndrome is F98.8


----------



## jreilly12 (Jun 24, 2016)

Someone else from my office just looked under disorder, attention deficit with out hyperactivity and it says F90.0. So I'm really not sure which one to use.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 27, 2016)

Good question. We've struggled with this as well.  F98.8 is a pediatric only code, so if this is for adults, you have to default back to F90.0.  We've submitted this to AHA Coding Clinic, but haven't heard.  Perhaps it will be addressed in the Oct 1 update.  

Just one more example of the number of edits we'll be seeing in IC10-CM!


----------



## SeanFleming0373 (Jun 28, 2016)

Pam Brooks said:


> Good question. We've struggled with this as well.  F98.8 is a pediatric only code, so if this is for adults, you have to default back to F90.0.  We've submitted this to AHA Coding Clinic, but haven't heard.  Perhaps it will be addressed in the Oct 1 update.
> 
> Just one more example of the number of edits we'll be seeing in IC10-CM!



Very confusing...there's a note above category F90

"Codes within categories F90-F98 may be used regardless of the age of a patient.  These disorders generally have onset within the childhood or adolescent years, but may continue throughout life or not be diagnosed until adulthood."

Is it October 1 yet?


----------



## Trex1959 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Add*

F98.8 in the 2018 ICD 10 for Physicians the index under Disorder, Attention leads you to F98.8, my problem is when you turn to that page and read F98.8, it does not say anything about ADD.


----------

